# Solved: Internet keeps timing out



## B3YOND (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, first-time poster

Every now and then while im browsing the internet, it would stop working. I checked my event log and it says I have a Dhcp error. I clicked on it and it shows &#8220;The IP address lease xxx.xxx.x.x for the Network Card with network address xxxxxxxxxxxx has been denied by the DHCP server 0.0.0.0 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message).&#8221; I am guessing that this is a pretty common error because I see a lot of others having this problem when I searched Google. I have tried ipconfig/release and renew and netsh int ip reset catalog, but to no avail.

Right now the internet is working fine since im able to post here, but sooner or later its going to stop working =p. I don't know what to do. I am not really tech-savvy when it comes to computers. Im using Windows XP and Netgear WGR614 router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Also describe the rest of the network and connected computers. Is this the only computer having issues, or are other attached computers also having problems? Wired or wireless?


----------



## B3YOND (Jan 26, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\NIKKI>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : desktop2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-97-08-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 26, 2008 5:12:52 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 27, 2008 5:12:52 PM

Yes, my other computers are being affected as well. I've tried both wired and wireless and the problem still seems to persist. Thanks guys for helping out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Important information, this means it's a common component, either the router, the modem, or your ISP.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.

Please do this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*TRACERT google.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## B3YOND (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks JohnWill for your help so far!

ISP: SBC Yahoo
Modem: Efficient Networks SpeedStream 5100

Here are the results from doing TRACERT google.com:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\NIKKI>TRACERT google.com

Tracing route to google.com [64.233.187.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms adsl-75-40-55-173.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net [75.4
0.55.173]
2 11 ms 10 ms 10 ms adsl-75-40-55-254.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net [75.4
0.55.254]
3 11 ms 10 ms 10 ms dist4-vlan60.irvnca.sbcglobal.net [67.114.50.66]

4 11 ms 11 ms 10 ms bb2-g10-0.irvnca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.92.198]

5 11 ms 11 ms 12 ms ex1-p14-0.eqlaca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.191.225]

6 11 ms 12 ms 11 ms asn7473-singtel.eqlaca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.24
9.54]
7 80 ms 85 ms 80 ms 216.239.43.125
8 78 ms 79 ms 79 ms 64.233.174.117
9 80 ms 80 ms 80 ms 216.239.47.1
10 81 ms 90 ms 87 ms 216.239.49.226
11 81 ms 80 ms 80 ms jc-in-f99.google.com [64.233.187.99]

Trace complete.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do you have the same issue connected directly to the modem?


----------



## B3YOND (Jan 26, 2008)

it works perfectly fine when i connect directly to the my modem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try doing the following.

Upgrade the firmware on the router to the latest version from the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

If it still has issues, I'd be shopping for a router.


----------

